
Most New York Coronavirus Cases Came from Europe, Genomes Show - techolic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/08/science/new-york-coronavirus-cases-europe-genomes.html
======
8bitsrule
Or, more generally and obviously, the vast majority of Sars-Cov-2 viruses
arrived, wherever, via air travel. The pointing of fingers in any other
direction is suspicious.

